# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Tránh xa nhà hàng Minh Hiểu trên đường vào Khoang Xanh!!!

## nguyendungtravel89

Hôm qua mình dẫn khách vào nhà hàng này ăn trưa. Hĩhix.
Tức không chịu được. Khách ăn xong kêu với mình là Thịt bò thối, thịt bò để từ tuần trước, thịt bò thiu ko ăn được. Đây là nguyên văn lời khách hàng của mình nói. Mình lên phản ánh với chủ nhà hàng là anh Hiểu vạy mà anh ta dám nói mình như là mình vòi vĩnh tiền hoa hồng. Mình tức quá. Thanh toán tiền xong về thẳng. Mình cũng làm tour mà công ty mình còn là chỗ quen biết nữa vậy mà thật chẳng ra sao. Càng nói càng tức. Hãy tẩy chay nhà hàng này khi đi du lịch bạn nhé.

----------


## hangnt

sax thịt bò thối á khiếp quá làm ăn như thế sao  mà giữ khách được >"<
lần sau có đi khoang xanh thì phải cẩn thận cái nhà hàng này mới được
thank bạn nhé ^^

----------


## danghung

càng quen càng sợ. hic giờ mà vào cái nhà hàng nào thế này thì chắc chạy mất dép

----------


## nguyendungtravel89

đó là nguyên văn lời của khách phản ánh. Chắc là để quá lâu rùi. Nghĩ tới chuyện đó, tới giờ mình vẫn tức.

----------


## nguyendungtravel89

uhm. bây giờ các nhà hàng làm ăn chán lắm. làm ăn cái kiểu đó thì chán lắm

----------


## yeuhanoi

eo khiếp quá, cái nhà hàng này cũng vô trách nhiệm thật. chẳng có tí tôn trọng khách hàng tí nào cả. tớ bỏ phiếu đen cho nhà hàng này, bao giờ có lên đó tớ cạch cái nhà hàng này ra.

----------


## camse21

NHU nhà hàng HÒA LẠC VIÊN mà n e vào ăn có bàn khách hàng bên cạnh còn phàn nàn là canh thịt chua có mùi thiu cơ các bác ah, đồ ăn trên đấy toàn là đồ đông lạnh, ít khí có đồ tươi lắm, kể cả gà luôn

----------


## muaxamac

nhìn mấy cái quán này là hết muốn vào, chán ghét bị chém

----------


## hanoirailtours

Khu vực trên này hầu như chẳng mấy nhà hàng làm ăn uy tín cả, chán ghê.

----------


## khoaimoc

tốt nhất mang đồ ăn do mình làm khi đi du lịch ít ngày

----------


## salekhangvuong

mình cũng làm hướng dẫn . mình thấy các nhà hàng thì từng nơi phục vụ rất tốt .từng nơi coi khách không ra gì .lại có nơi cọi trọng hướng dẫn như vàng còn nơi coi hướng dẫn như kẻ ăn xin . minh chưa bao giờ đi hd mà các đầu dịch vụ giám nói lung tung đâu .minh cũng làm tuor làm hd .nhưng cũng phải lưu ý khi đặt dịch vụ. và luôn kiểm tra thông tin về các đầu dịch vuuj mình đặt

----------


## travel4all

Nếu thực sự như vậy thì không thể chấp nhận được. Có bạn nào từng vào quán này rồi thì cho anh em cái ý kiến với nhé.

----------


## candy152011

Híc thế này thi ai muốn đi du lịch nữa

----------


## greencanal89

Hic..Có vẻ kinh quá..Chắc phải cẩn thận vấn đề ăn uống thôi

----------


## hientran812

ôi may quá, hôm chủ nhật tuần trước mình đi, tí thì vào quán này

----------


## handseome201111

ghê quá, đã vậy còn cho kinh doanh làm gì, thiếu nhân tính ghê

----------


## huong_laclongquan

Cũng đã 2 năm rồi em ko đi KHoang Xanh nhưng trước em có ăn ở 1 quán cũng ngon, gà tươi rói khách chọn con nào mổ con ấy luôn, Mình cũng ko nhớ rõ tên là gì nhưng nhà hàng đó gần ngay Khoang Xanh thôi, nhà sàn nên sạch sẽ lắm, mọi người đi du lịch lên đây thì để ý, ko khéo ăn phải đồ hỏng thì kiếp lắm

----------


## kohan

Giờ vì lợi nhuận mà họ làm ăn mất khách quá.

----------


## nguoiduathu

Thịt bò mà thối thfi chắc là khủng khiếp lắm

----------


## hanoiimperial

sao khách không phản ánh ngay lúc ấy nhỉ. Ăn xong mới phản ánh thì chả làm rì đc

----------

